# Interesting remanents of a giantic tower



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

At Herzberg, Germany between 1939 and 1945 the long wave transmitter "Deutschlandsender" stood ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0010713 ). Its 337 metre high guyed antenna mast, which was insulated against ground, was the second tallest construction at those days. After World war II the tower was dismantled and (in Raszyn, Poland? In Russia?) rebuilt. But the basements are still there.









Basement of "Deutschlandsender" radio tower in Herzberg









Remanents of Anchor blocks of "Deutschlandsender" Herzberg


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty interesting! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

nice pics! do you have the pictures of the rebuilt ones?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The tower was not rebuilt in the Herzberg/area. It is now the radio mast of Zehlendorf at Oranienburg ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0010717 )









The 359.7 metre high long wave radio mast Zehlendorf at Oranienburg









An other view of the 359.7 metre high long wave radio mast Zehlendorf at Oranienburg


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Near the urban part Gütter of Burg near Magdeburg, there can be the relicts of an other hige radio mast be found. They were are the 350 metre high radio mast SL3 ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011471 ), which was used until its collapse on February 18th, 1976 for the transmission of the program of "Radio Volga" on 261 kHz in the longwave range.


----------

